# My First Big Viv (UPDATE 1/29)



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

*PARTS LIST AS OF 1/29/07*
1. Shower Free
2. Plants $120 + some tanks
3. Misting Heads $30
4. Water Feature Pump $50


*TOTAL* $200


So my girlfriend’s dad just bought a new house for his retirement home. I really don’t know what the previous owner was thinking but he made everything in the downstairs bathroom dark brown, I mean everything. The toilet, sink, countertop, and a very nice fiberglass shower insert. So every time I go over there I mention how ugly it really is hoping he will decide to take it out haha. Well went over there and he had a new white insert to replace it. This should be the ultimate container to start with for my monster viv for my basement. I am planning on getting a nice set of glass doors made for it. All I need is the wood and I am ready to start.



.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like an expensive project  

How are you going to light the viv, Metal Halide? Good luck, and post some pictures when you start working on it. 

It might be interesting to do a forest floor look, where you have tree trunks coming down, then the roots on the ground.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Insane. You're gonna definately have to chop the top to get light though. Keep us posted on this one.


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

yezz, excellent idea . I thought about this before so I am glad to see someone else about to do it. I think that it can be done. how tall is it from the top to the bottom? I am really excited to see this one progress. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I am planning on cutting out a hole in the top for a light. I am thinking about carving some tree trunks out of foam but I haven’t figured out how I want to cover them to get a nice wood look. It is very big, almost 7ft I think. I am going to have two pumps running for water features and had the idea of using one to simulate actual rain that would cycle like a misting system but all using the recycled water from the tank.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*WOOT*

Ok..now I'm jealous.....


----------



## Wakez916 (Jan 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

have you made any progress on this viv?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea. Tell me how it comes out and keep a tab on what all you have to buy and how much it costs you, (incase I want to try it)  



Curtis.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

very nice. so it will be done by the next meeting right? :wink: jk. i agree, keeping a list of costs would be really interesting (and prolly depressing) to see. good luck let me know if you need help with anything!


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I am trying to piece it together and I have a 100gal. grow tank I am filling right now. I wish i could be done by the next meeting but it doesn't look promising. My buddy owns a construction company so he is hooking me up with that Binder stuff and all the plants are under $100 so far plus I traded some tanks. As of right now i don't have anything else done, I am trying to get all the pieces together first. The most costly thing is going to be the front door. I prices it out and it got me contemplating just using some taped together clear garbage bags. I am shooting on summer.

The misting is going to be right from my RO pressure tank with some misting heads I made. I am also planning on running a pump or two for water features.

To save yourself the trouble of building one, I know Rich Frye is selling his Uberviv that he made for his darklands due to his move. Hear is a link to his construction journal of it. http://www.dartden.com/viewtopic.php?t=276&start=0


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Heres a few links on foam tree trunks

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=24123

http://www.bbrock.frognet.org/Making%20 ... 0vines.pdf

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23349


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That is going to be one cool tank.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the links


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Neat, keep us updated... but normally when those things come out they come out in pieces as they are glued in so well... 

Let us know if it makes it out in one piece.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

It isn't really an insert it is a full fiberglass unit with all the bracing and support built in and the homeowner did it himself so I dought its in there to bad.


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

You may want to look at these from BJ to help hardscape something that large, can't wait to see the final project

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... ry_Code=WN


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, Drew, can we get an update on this project?


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

It is still sitting in my girlfriends dads garage. Every time I go over there I drool. He needs it for measurements for the drains and crap. I have been telling him to just make some template's but he still insists on keeping it. So I will let everyone know when I have any updates. I have been trying out some buttermilk methods and collecting plant so when I do get it it will go up quicker. I am still pondering the front glass so if anyone has any new ideas.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Drew, you should try looking on craigslist.org for showers doors or panes of glass. you can find anything on there. Good luck. I looked in my area and there is someone selling a one piece shower and door for $150.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

funny, ive been thinking about using a shower like that for some time. every time i go into home depot actually. good to see someone else is actually going to do it!


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I finally got the ok to go get it. I am going to document it all and Post one construction journal instead of splitting it all up. So i should have it up in ten years.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

very cool. i excited to see how this goes! nice trimersurus picture by the way. is that stejnegeri?? do you keep trimersurus??

-josh


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

It is a trimersurus gumpret


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

ok.....


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Did this ever happen? Any updates?


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

It is sitting in my basment waiting. It will get done on day. I have a 20 tank rack that has been sucking up all the funds.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

SickVoodoo said:


> It is sitting in my basment waiting. It will get done on day. I have a 20 tank rack that has been sucking up all the funds.


Nice! I look forward to seeing the progress! ... 

Is there a thread or some pics that show the 20 tank rack? I would really love to see it ... I am in the process of planning right now and would love to see some pictures if you have any .... 

Anyhow , good luck with the big viv , I can't wait to see it ...


----------

